# My Annual Queensland Holiday



## Kadee (Aug 1, 2019)

We live in South Australia where it gets pretty cold during our winter  mind you not as cold as some parts of Australia where they get snow

Our winter day time temps have been 9~ 14 c with very chilly winds . My husband suffers severe pain in winter due to major back surgery about 20 years ago ..so about 12 years ago we started escaping our winter chill by going to Queensland for a month where their daytime temps are usually around the 21~ 26 c for winter
I must say beautiful in winter but I’d never live here in summer it’s so humid.

We decided we’d take the option of driving the 2,200 km each way up here this year so we can go explore a place called
Mount tambourine http://visittamborinemountain.com.au/waterfalls/ waterfalls as well as the vast array of cottage industry local handmade goods.

We have always wanted to get up there however the paid  tours treat you like sheep herding you from one place to, another as quickly as they can , their specialty on the TM tour is to get you to a quite few wineries in a set time

I’ve never drank and just not interested in such places so have never got up to Tamborine ..now we have the car here it’s in our list for two weeks time ,as we are here in sunny Queensland until mid September

While out shopping for a few essentials this morning I took a photo of these hand painted murals.

Sugar is grown here so one photo relates to the old days of sugar cane cutting  ( they use tractor driven machinery now ) the other I’m not sure of but I thought they were extremely well painted ..it’s a new shopping only been open a week
so no ones damaged the photos as yet.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 1, 2019)

Remember those sugar cane fields very well as I was born and raised in Louisiana. Daddy would stop the car when going to visit relatives and cut a stalk into pieces for us  kids to chew on during the trip.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

I took the photos  with my phone of sugar cane  growing by the roadside, as well as the photo of the murals.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

I live in the driest state in Australia being South Australia
I took these photos in Queensland yesterday there is no way anything would grow on street trees where I live 
They are stags ,orchids and ferns growing in the trees


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2019)

@Kadee46  it looks like a great place to visit! Thanks for the pics, especially the Staghorn fern.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for comment @RadishRose it was breathtaking looking at he
greenery growing in trees as well as seeing magnolia trees just about in full bloom 
This one is interesting it looks like a succulent plant growing in the tree,it must have been growing there for many years


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

*Very interesting and beautiful photos  @Kadee46 . i too lived in Louisiana and seen many sugar cane fields.. and also Magnolias trees... if some one would let you pick a flower , the smell is just wonderful . and the flowers are huge! wondering now if you have come across any Spanish moss? it looks like a brown bird nest material just hanging off the trees. sounds like your having a great Vacation..Thank you for the beautiful pictures.Enjoy!!  oh forgot to mention the Staghorn Fern i have only heard of it.. but this is the first time i have ever seen it. thanks for that pictures too!!! *


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

We are planning on visiting waterfalls in the area next week


----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2019)

When I had a house I had several staghorn ferns.  Ferns are my weakness when it comes to plants.  Had a ton of them when I had a house and a greenhouse. The different varieties always amazed me.  I only have a few Boston ferns now on my patio and I have to resist the urge to repot and make new ones.  Just not enough room with a condo now.  Never could grow them inside but outside I could go to town with them!! It is nice to repot them for friends who say they cannot grow them!


----------



## nan (Aug 5, 2019)

It sounds like you are having a great time Kadee46,enjoy the rest of your holiday,my niece was married at Tambourine Mountain, but unfortunately we were unable to go to her wedding.
I love your photos, we have one of those Stag horns growing under our Lemon tree on a big board  it must be at least 12 years old,it does get knocked around a bit with the summer heat though, we live north of Adelaide.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 7, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> We are planning on visiting waterfalls in the area next week


Waterfall pics yes. Something other than trees Kadee.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 7, 2019)

Great pictures. Looking forward to the waterfall ones.


----------

